# Looking for IC boxer plans



## lee9966 (Jan 10, 2012)

Can anyone recommend plans for a 4 cylinder opposed boxer engine? For some reason after buying an old Subaru building a boxer model is stuck in my head.

Air cooled would be nice, this will be my first multiple-cylinder engine.

Thanks for any help you can offer.


Lee


----------



## Noitoen (Jan 10, 2012)

VW Beatle?


----------



## capin (Jan 10, 2012)

Hemingways has the Mastiff. You can get the plans or the kit with castings included. Brian


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 10, 2012)

Uncle Dale Detrich has plans for an opposed 4 cylinder. 


http://www.daledetrich.com/4_cylinder.htm


----------



## Catminer (Jan 10, 2012)

Little Upshur twin could easily be expanded to a four cylinder, or even more.
There would be some room to be creative designing manifolds etc.

Peter


----------



## lee9966 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks, keep them coming. I will check out the ones listed so far.


----------



## petertha (Jan 11, 2012)

metric I suspect, but 4 cyl opposed 4S

http://www.cad-jung-shop.de/epages/62479729.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62479729/Products/00-Z0004-0


----------



## Blue_Rock (Jan 12, 2012)

the Upshur twin is on my list.. a nice looking example is here http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1435.0


----------



## vcutajar (Jan 12, 2012)

How about the Maltese Falcon, 260cc flat-four. You can use commercial pistions, rings,valves and springs.

http://modelengineeringwebsite.com/Maltese_Falcon.html

http://www.camdenmin.co.uk/building-the-maltese-falcon-special-price-p-2183.html


----------



## deverett (Jan 12, 2012)

There is also the Beco 2 by Glen Bond. Have a look at 
http://www.metalstop.com/

The drawings are Free to download.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## lee9966 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you all for your help, that gives me plenty to look at

Lee


----------

